# Canon 300mm F/1.8 lens exists



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2017)

*An actual Canon 300mm F/1.8 lens exists, but you will probably never get to see one*

*tech.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/canon-300mm-1.jpg


*Source:* An actual Canon 300mm F/1.8 lens exists, but you will probably never get to see one

Just imagine the possibilities if this beast is mounted on a standard full-frame camera!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2017)

This is just too much...and may cost and weight just unbelivable


----------

